# ICW in Texas



## kymbie (Jun 5, 2008)

We're going to be sailing a boat from Corpus Christi to Clear Lake in a few weeks and are currently debating on whether to take the ICW or sail out into the Gulf and along the coast. The ICW looks preferable having heard horror stories of abandoned wells and bits of oil rigs that are not marked, and don't have lights, out in this area of the Gulf.

I have read that the ICW is supposed to be maintained at a minimum of 8ft depth, is this actually the case? Our boat has a 6 1/2 ft draft so we are a little worried about risking the ICW, has anyone made this trip recently?

Any other advise regarding our options would be most welcome.

Thanks
Kym


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi I sailed outside just recently. I didn't see any unmarked rigs until i got around louisiana. It is a nice sail and pretty basic You can always hug the coastline if you are scared of rigs they are not to thick in the firs couple of miles. The ditch kinda sucks, You should deffinetly sail


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No...the depths are NOT sufficient in the Gulf ICW to carry 6.5....wouldn't do my 6' in places. I would guess 5ft. can be carried on the Florida west cost section...MAYBE 5.5. But you can always come in and go out on planned day hops with no problems. Check you mast height vs. the bridges too as usually 6.5 draft means a tall pole too! 
Get a copy of Skipper Bob's guide and use his WEBSITE for shoaling updates etc. that have take place since last revision. 
Skipper Bob

EDITARDON ME...I mis--read the post and thought you were headed to FL west coast! My comments ONLY apply to that coast! Skipper Bob is good for all though!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Most of the people I talked with while I was in Texas, prefer going outside. What you might want to consider, is going inside the first day, then finish outside, as that is the most congested part, with the most navigational hazards on the inside. Then it's about 6 hours up to Clear Lake.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd sail outside for sure if the weather is good and you have enough crew for watches. It's actually kind of cool out there at night. You are always in sight of lit rigs. About 6 or 7 miles out is good. Most of the small stuff I've seen is within a mile of shore and closer to Galveston. I have personally never heard of anyone running into anything. If you do pop in to take the Ditch mid trip be very careful of the depth going in to and around the Port Oconner area. Stay centered and don't take short cuts across channel bends and corners.

The Ditch from Port O to Galveston is very nice. Just be nice to the lady that runs the Colorado River Lock . . . she can be short tempered at times. Oh . . . and call ahead to make sure the locks are open.

Go outside . . . it's a great trip!!!

Cams right about the depths. You're fine once you're in the ditch. They maintain it pretty well for the commercial traffic. It's just dicey getting in and out of it.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Where are you planning on going on Clear Lake? Definitely honor the markers once you get out of the channel and into the lake proper. With a steady norther' blowing, I've seen the depth drop as much as 4-5 feet, as it blows all the water out of the lake and the bay.


----------



## kymbie (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice.... I have Skipper Bob's guide to the Gulf Coast on order!

As long as the weather looks good we'll probably try the outside route, I don't mind the lit rigs (except it reminds me of work). It is only me and my husband but he is very experienced and I'm getting there  and don't mind a bit of night sailing.

We're looking at putting the boat in Watergate Marina once we get to Clear Lake - this is all of course assuming that the survey goes well next week and we proceed with buying the boat. 

Finger's crossed
Kym


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

You can either go up the ditch, from Corpus to Galveston there's plenty of depth - it ranges from 10 feet to deeper. Off shore is fine as well - it's a broad reach with the prevailing S or SE winds. This coming weekend we are going to sail Paloma from Port Aransas to Freeport, a short hop of about 150 miles. For you, it's another 40 miles from there to the Galveston Light, then 6 miles up the Galveston jetties and then the long trip up Galveston Bay.
Watergate is okay, but has a lot of tourists walking the docks and things disappear - it's also a bit of a motor through the channels to get back to the bay for sailing. You can't sail in Clear lake and you must stay in the channels until you get into the bay or you will run hard aground. You might check Blue Dolphin or Seabrook Ship Yard for a slip, they are both more private than Watergate and much closer to the bay.


----------



## kevin81 (Oct 31, 2002)

I did the trip in February - CC to Clear Lake and came up the ditch. I never saw depths under 8 feet except in an anchorage off Matagorda Island. The only "downside" of doing the ditch is only do it in daylight. From Port O'Connor to Galveston the tow traffic increases and you wouldn't want to pass a tow on one of the turns at night. I've done it offshore too and there are unlit rigs. If you do it offshore do it under a full moon (like the Harvest Moon Race) so you can see the unlit rigs.

Go to the TMCA website that has distances in the ditch and offshore. Under Cruising go to Destinations.

As for marinas I can't say that Seabrook is any safer than Watergate. I keep mine at Seabrook and it's not gated either. The one advantage at Seabrook is in the winter months the tide is lower and in most areas of the marina it is deeper than Watergate - i.e. you could get stuck in Watergate and not be able to get out and sail in the bay because of low tides.

Kevin


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You might also check Portfino for open slips. Puts you closer to the bay.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

*Clear Lake Slips*

With 6 1/2 feet I would consider the above comments carefully. Watergate/Waterford both have a shallow area coming out that gets to about 6' Mean low tide, much less in winter with the northerly's coming through. Kemah Boardwalk, although a tourist trap nightmare IMHO is another option, very close to bay and deep enough (as are Portifino, Seabrook, Blue Dolphin and Lakewood (although Lakewood is pricey). The other option to consider is keeping your boat in Galveston at GYC. We considered that with a deeper draft boat that we were looking at before we bought our Pearson (Wing Keel 3'11'  ) Great for the Bay, and let's us stay at South Shore Harbour Marina.
Michael


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I lived at the Galveston Yacht Basin in the eighties on a Bertram and it was OK. The mosquitos are in the bird category and horrible! I'd hate it in a Sailboat. You'd be on E dock . . . fixed concrete. I just don't care for GYB.

Stay up in the Clear Lake area. It's nicer in every way. You won't rust as quickly either.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Where in Corpus is your boat now? We are going to be leaving the City Marina/Port Aransas and sailing up to Freeport either this coming weekend or next, leaving on a Friday AM, arriving in Freeport mid-day Saturday. We will either sail or go up the ICW, depending on whether we have two people or three. Two we go up the ICW, stop over at Port O'Connor Friday night and go on to Freeport Saturday - no ICW travel at night - too many turns and two much barge movement in that part of the ICW. Three and we sail. It's an easy broad reach for you all the way up to Galveston.


----------



## kymbie (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info on marina's, we are planning a trip round many of them this weekend to see who has space and where looks best. Ideally we are looking for somewhere with floating docks and enough depth to get out in the Winter. We were going to go to the Kemah Boardwalk until we discovered that everyone has to leave their slips in October for the boat show that's happening there - didn't fancy that hastle, but we might consider moving there for the Winter.

Currently the boat is at the City Marina in Corpus, and officially not ours yet - the survey is in two days and hopefully we won't get any surprises (we already know it needs quite a bit of work, but as long as the hull, tanks and engine are sound that's OK).

I think the weather will be the determining factor in our route, there is only two of us, if the weather's clear and the moon is full sailing outside would be fun, but otherwise safety will probably have us heading up the ditch.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If you go to the Boardwalk, say Hi to Keith (the dockmaster) from John on Aria.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Kymbie,

One last opinion to throw in . . . . . . . 

This may not bother some but it bothers me. The High Tension power lines over the Seabrook Shipyard buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. If you get a slip there ask for one as far away as you can get from them. Outside of that I love that marina.

Watergate does not allow dock boxes. Boardwalk does. Porto Fino is a great place and South Shore is kind of snobby. Look at them all and don't rush into a lease. Boardwalk is great if you have out of town friends visiting often.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

If you go inside, watch out for double wides. I encountered two in 2006. They end up pushing all the water out from under you and your eight feet become less than five in a second. Generally the doubles are in tandem, but I did encounter two double wides and they put me on the ground. Since I draw 4.5 feet I popped up pretty quickly. Be sure the radio is working as the push boats will talk to you and tell you what they are doing, especially at turns. Also for a swing bridge and for the locks. I anchored in Matagorda Bay in the lee of the barrier Island and had a wonderful evening, night and sunrise without mosquitos and without noise. The cruising guide will tell you where. I also anchored out in $30K cut, a really snug fit. At about sunset I heard a strange noise and by the time I figured it out I was in a swarm of mosquitos so thick I was afraid to breathe. Jumped down below, put up the screens and then spent next two hours swatting mosquitos. All in all I enjoyed the trip inside and since I was alone in a new to me boat, was not comfortable going the outside route.
Have a safe trip and enjoy your new boat.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

We need one (or two) more sailor for our (just two of us now - my grown son and I) on the 150 mile offshore sail from Port Aransas (Corpus Christi) to Freeport - leaving Aransas Pass Friday AM June 27 and arriving in Freeport midday Saturday. Any one in this august group of Texas sailors interesting in going along? If you've not made an offshore passage yet, this is an easy introduction to the Gulf. If your interested, PM me offline or at [email protected]


----------

